# RlP Elliot :'(



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

they did the surgery and watched him over the weekend. it didn't work  dr. hall said there's nothing else we can do  he can't use a catheter forever, 'cuz of infections. so the only thing is to have him put to sleep :crying he'll be ready to be picked up from the vet at 5 :crying :crying 


http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=36985


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Kristy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh Kristy, I'm so sorry   You did all you could for him, and he won't suffer now. Poor baby


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Elliot....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, no 8O , so sorry to hear about Elliot


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Elliot  I know it's so difficult to let go. Elliot would want you to remember all your good times together, and not the sad ones. He'll always be with you  

Carol x


----------

